# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Need help with listening comprehension.

## translationsnmru

Here is the dialogue: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NtiAInV0A0
— ¡Julio!
— ¡Ramón!
— ¿Fue(?)_____viaje?
— No mucho. 
I can't quite make out what Ramon asks about the voyage. Could someone help me out? I have a feeling that that must be something really simple   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

Never mind, I got it now. It is "¿Fue *largo* el viaje?"

----------


## translationsnmru

Ok, I need some help with another little video:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9s0yg14BQ4 
—¡Oiga! ¿Está señora Suarez? ¡Oiga!.. No____ . ¿____va al hotel?
—No. Yo tengo que hablar con esa señora. 
The red text is what is giving me trouble   ::   
By the way, the man seems to have a distinct accent. Is that Andalusian accent, by any chance?

----------


## rockzmom

> Ok, I need some help with another little video:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9s0yg14BQ4 
> —¡Oiga! ¿Está señora Suarez? ¡Oiga!.. No____ . ¿____va al hotel?
> —No. Yo tengo que hablar con esa señora. 
> The red text is what is giving me trouble    
> By the way, the man seems to have a distinct accent. Is that Andalusan accent, by any chance?

 Courtesy of my girls as a thank you for all the homework help!!!  

> No contestan. ¿La llevo al hotel?  (No answer. Do you want me to take you to the hotel?)

----------


## translationsnmru

> No contestan. ¿La llevo al hotel?  (No answer. Do you want me to take you to the hotel?)

   ::   :"":  Thanks!  ::

----------

